# Cargador de Baterías Infaco



## manu12 (Ene 7, 2020)

Hola, tengo un cargador de baterías para tijeras de podar de la marca infaco, se le quemaba el fusible y tras abrirlo he descubierto que tiene en el puente rectificador, tres diodos sm007 en corto, dos transistores igbt en corto y lo que parece ser una bobina que lleva inscrito BI HM00-05343LF abierta, la bobina no la puedo encontrar, creo que es para el filtro EMC del cargador, me gustaría saber si puedo sustituirla por cualquier bobina o incluso hacerle un puente y anularla, subo esquema del circuito que he hecho, gracias.
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2020)

Si quemaste IGBT tenés problemas graves , no solo la bobina esa.


----------



## manu12 (Ene 7, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si quemaste IGBT tenés problemas graves , no solo la bobina esa.


Gracias por responder, los diodos del puente rectificador estaban en corto, no se si habrá sido el motivo, ¿alguien me puede decir si puedo anular la bobina o reemplazarla por otra parecida? adjunto fotos de la placa con la bobina y la bobina sacada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2020)

Podés sacar una de cualquier fuente conmutada o de PC


----------



## manu12 (Ene 7, 2020)

Gracias de nuevo por responder, ¿por qué llevan cuatro pines si solo se utilizan dos?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2020)

¿ Montaje equilibrado ? ¿ Usan el mismo módulo para 1 y 2 bobinas ?


----------



## segaitor (Nov 16, 2021)

Hola buenas, me podrias pasar una foto en detalle del controlador ese chiquitin que se ve de 8 patitas? el mio volo la info que llevaba escrita y no lo puedo buscar


----------

